# Life in the Undergrowth



## ellroy (Sep 27, 2005)

I was watching the David Attenborough series - 'The Trials of Life' last night and it has some cool footage of nymphs hatching from the ootheca. I see his new series - 'Life in the undergrowth' is starting soon and I'm pretty sure there will be some mantis stuff in there.....can't wait!

Alan


----------



## Samzo (Sep 27, 2005)

what channel? If you know what tiem also?


----------



## Ian (Sep 28, 2005)

darn, I missed that!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Sep 28, 2005)

Woah there!! Life in the undergrowth hasn't started yet and Trials of life was on DVD so noone has missed anything.  Sorry for causing such total and utter panic!  

Alan


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 28, 2005)

wherever you saw the new one was starting did it also gove a date/time/channel?


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 28, 2005)

Well I'm not sure when it airs but the DVD is due for release in the UK on 5. Dec. 2005


----------

